# Ridgeway BBQ Judging Results 2005



## WalterSC (Nov 6, 2005)

Ridgeway BBQ Judging Results 2005

Pig On The Ridge

Category I (Pro)..........................................................Category II (Amatures)

Team Name Score   Team Name Score 

Tuckahoe Rosters / Whole Hog
 49.50
   Al Hanna's Special / Whole Hog 
 45.53 
Gamecock Cookers / Whole Hog
 46.68
   We Be Cookin / Whole Hog 
 45.23 
Alveron / Whole Hog
 46.25
   Grilling Tiger / Whole Hog 
 43.98 
Big Boys BBQ / Whole Hog
 45.80
   Daddy's Bill's Boys / Whole Hog 
 43.65 
Cooking 4 Fun / Whole Hog
 45.75
   Broome Mill BBQ / Whole Hog 
 42.30 
Hawg Wild / Whole Hog
 45.73
   Lefty Chef / Whole Hog 
 42.23 
Backyard BBQ / Whole Hog
 44.48
   Swine Refinery / Whole Hog 
 41.33 
Salt & Pepper SC / Whole Hog
 44.41
   Myer's Bar B Q / Whole Hog 
 40.30 
Old Geezers 2 / Whole Hog
 44.35
   Pigs in Paradise / Whole Hog 
 39.40 
Hickery Ridge Rooterbackers / WH
 44.20
   Smokin Joe / Whole Hog 
 39.33 
Big G's BBQ / Whole Hog
 44.08 
   BJ's Fancy Food / Whole Hog 
 39.23 
Colston Country Cookers / WH
 44.05 
   Roosters Crew / Whole Hog 
 38.88 
Old Geezers 1/ Whole Hog 
 43.80   Porky's Revenge / Whole Hog 
 38.80 
Mister Hawg / Whole Hog
 43.60   Playing With Matches / Whole Hog 
 38.73 
Firehouse Grill / Whole Hog 
 43.40   Powermax / Whole Hog 
 38.43 
Flying Pig BBQ / Whole Hog 
 43.07   Ducks Unlimited / Whole Hog 
 37.90 
Mr Buck / Whole Hog 
 42.50   Dwight Robertson / Whole Hog 
 37.53 
Salt & Pepper NC / Whole Hog 
 42.45   3 Rookies / Whole Hog 
 37.00 
Ridgeway Lodge 30 / Whole Hog 
 42.17   Purity Lodge #42 / Whole Hog 
 36.90 
Hawg Rock Cafe / Whole Hog 
 41.98   Ray's Catering / Whole Hog 
 34.18 
3 Little Pigs / Whole Hog 
 41.65       
Fast Piggies / Whole Hog 
 41.50       
Pig Pin Delight / Whole Hog 
 40.87       
Cho Cho BBQ / Whole Hog 
 40.80       
Chuckwagon / Whole Hog 
 40.43       
Lew's Q / Whole Hog 
 38.93       
Big Al's BBQ / Whole Hog 
 38.48       
Redneck Cookers / Whole Hog 
 37.95       
Griswald Grillers / Whole Hog 
 37.70       
Swine Surgeons / Whole Hog 
 DQ


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 7, 2005)

wow, thanks Walter.
Lots of teams I'm not familiar with there.


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, thanks Walter.
> Lots of teams I'm not familiar with there.



I noticed the same thing, Niki and I will be judging the Greenway contest in Ft. Mill this weekend , did smoke some Baby back ribs for us and another couple this weekend , took me from 12 noon to 6 PM to get it done but they were my best yet. Going looking for some more oak wood today used up my last few remaining ones .


----------

